# Question



## drifterdan (Feb 14, 2005)

I need to know if it possible to put a Rb2060DETT with the AWD drivetraine in an 89 240sx 

And if itis possible about how much am i looking to spend


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

drifterdan said:


> I need to know if it possible to put a Rb2060DETT with the AWD drivetraine in an 89 240sx
> 
> And if itis possible about how much am i looking to spend


I think you are talking about a rb26dett mckinney motor sports has just engines starting at 6500 the price goes up to 8500 for full swap stuff i am pretty sure this is not a clip. I belive you would need a clip which would be more expensive. Then you have the swap custom fab, misc other things. I would say atleast in the 15,000- 20,000 area if done right could be much more. If your want awd nissan they made a sr20det awd turbo car or see if you can get an old skyline imported or save time money headache buy and evo or sti.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The drive train is in no way bolt in. Youd be spending thousands on custom fabrication of parts to get the AWD drivetrain to fit in


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> I think you are talking about a rb26dett mckinney motor sports has just engines starting at 6500 the price goes up to 8500 for full swap stuff i am pretty sure this is not a clip. I belive you would need a clip which would be more expensive. Then you have the swap custom fab, misc other things. I would say atleast in the 15,000- 20,000 area if done right could be much more. If your want awd nissan they made a sr20det awd turbo car or see if you can get an old skyline imported or save time money headache buy and evo or sti.


Once again, McKinney Motorsports can choke and die. McKinney be damned! I'll say it again: ZeroLift AutoLabs sells R33 RB26DETT with transmission, ECU, and LSD for $3750. Not $6500, not $8500, and certainly not $15,000-25,000. 
For speculation (retarded, I know, but I'm not planning on doing this, DrifterDan is) let's walk through this swap on paper. Buy the ZeroLift kit for, $4,000 shipped. Buy an RB25DET transmission for $750 shipped from Fueled Performance in Arizona. One piece driveshaft $300 also from Fueled Performance. Torsen helical limited slip differential, $500 shipped. Pour into 240SX, stir for 3-5 minutes. Connect 255lph fuel pump, connect ECU wires to transmission, turn key, shred tires through 3rd gear. 
This isn't _that_ complicated. If I had $5,000, I would do this swap into my 240SX and prove that it can be done. ZeroLift Autolabs also performs the RWD RB26DETT swap. It's not that far removed from any of the other swaps, just the 4WD is impossible. The front driveshafts don't line up anywhere near the 240SX wheels. 
With RWD, I am firm believer that this swap shouldn't be regarded as "impossible," "impractical," or by any means "impracticable." The RB26DETT is the unquestionable Father God of the JDM Nissan turbo engines. If you have $5,000 and the dream of a 320hp 240SX, you CAN make it happen.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Once again, McKinney Motorsports can choke and die. McKinney be damned! I'll say it again: ZeroLift AutoLabs sells R33 RB26DETT with transmission, ECU, and LSD for $3750. Not $6500, not $8500, and certainly not $15,000-25,000.
> For speculation (retarded, I know, but I'm not planning on doing this, DrifterDan is) let's walk through this swap on paper. Buy the ZeroLift kit for, $4,000 shipped. Buy an RB25DET transmission for $750 shipped from Fueled Performance in Arizona. One piece driveshaft $300 also from Fueled Performance. Torsen helical limited slip differential, $500 shipped. Pour into 240SX, stir for 3-5 minutes. Connect 255lph fuel pump, connect ECU wires to transmission, turn key, shred tires through 3rd gear.
> This isn't _that_ complicated. If I had $5,000, I would do this swap into my 240SX and prove that it can be done. ZeroLift Autolabs also performs the RWD RB26DETT swap. It's not that far removed from any of the other swaps, just the 4WD is impossible. The front driveshafts don't line up anywhere near the 240SX wheels.
> With RWD, I am firm believer that this swap shouldn't be regarded as "impossible," "impractical," or by any means "impracticable." The RB26DETT is the unquestionable Father God of the JDM Nissan turbo engines. If you have $5,000 and the dream of a 320hp 240SX, you CAN make it happen.


I think it would be super impractial to make a 320hp awd 240sx like joel said tons of custom fab and all kinds of kinks to work out, i would bet for certain it would cost at least 10grand even if u do alot of the work. I like nissan but it would be easier to make it rwd.


----------



## drifterdan (Feb 14, 2005)

just throwing this out there dont know if possible but what if u took the rw axle and turned it around and put it in the front 

like i said just throwing this out there


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

drifterdan said:


> just throwing this out there dont know if possible but what if u took the rw axle and turned it around and put it in the front
> 
> like i said just throwing this out there


how would you turn?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont feel like making a new thread so i got a question.

Just installed hotshot headers on my s13, i have straight 2.5" piping.......and i mean STRAIGHT nothing there no cat no shit like that.......just piping....and the Apexi N1 at the end....that shit is LOUD i mean fucking LOUD.......after 4k OMFG! i love it but DAMM! another thing is that i notice the engine bay hella hotter than usual......but the temp seams normal......is this ok?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

RB26DETT with the AWD drivetrain will cost around $16,000 installed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

just buy a talon! its cheap and its 4wd! turbo


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Screw the Talon, get a Laser!



Same difference I know...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Isuzu Impulse. AWD and turbo...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually Laser's I believe only came w/ the 1.8 L engine, unlike the talon and eclipse which came w/ the 1.8, 2.0, and 2.0 turbo (gsx, and tsi)...but this isn't a dsm forum, so lets drop this subject... As for the kid w/ the headers...don't be lazy, start your own damn thread, and as for the heat issue, you probably don't have the heat guard on anymore, so therefore your engine bay will get a little bit hotter than normal...

Now for what this thread was started for... You can do it, but there is def. custom fab, but it seems that someone about me here (says 16,000 installed) he seems to know pretty well how much it would cost... so talk to him, but it'll def. take some custom fabrications, and a hell of a lot of time...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Actually Laser's I believe only came w/ the 1.8 L engine, unlike the talon and eclipse which came w/ the 1.8, 2.0, and 2.0 turbo (gsx, and tsi)...but this isn't a dsm forum, so lets drop this subject... As for the kid w/ the headers...don't be lazy, start your own damn thread, and as for the heat issue, you probably don't have the heat guard on anymore, so therefore your engine bay will get a little bit hotter than normal...
> 
> Now for what this thread was started for... You can do it, but there is def. custom fab, but it seems that someone about me here (says 16,000 installed) he seems to know pretty well how much it would cost... so talk to him, but it'll def. take some custom fabrications, and a hell of a lot of time...



thanks old man


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> thanks old man


hey, atleast he put it all together and got rid of all of our sarcasm.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> hey, atleast he put it all together and got rid of all of our sarcasm.


yeah that killed the fun.........ok close this thread!!!

wait! no one told me if the straight 2.5" piping was ok...or should i have stayed with 3"


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Loki said:


> yeah that killed the fun.........ok close this thread!!!
> 
> wait! no one told me if the straight 2.5" piping was ok...or should i have stayed with 3"


I have headers and 2.5" all the way back and it's fine. I would only go 3" if you're turbo.


----------



## drifterdan (Feb 14, 2005)

for the turning problim what about Cv joints is there any possible way to put CV joints in tehe front to make the wheel turn 

And also what About 4wheel steering possible or impossible :crazy:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

drifterdan said:


> for the turning problim what about Cv joints is there any possible way to put CV joints in tehe front to make the wheel turn
> 
> And also what About 4wheel steering possible or impossible :crazy:


4WD 240SX is amost impossible to do yourself. It just doesn't fit. Completely different chassis. CV joints are just pivoting joints. A control arm and a driveshaft are two completely different things, but I think you're thinking they're the same.
4WS is not that hard of a swap. Get a HICAS pump and belt, all the lines, and the rear steering gear. It's easiest to just get an S13 VLSD rearend with Hicas. It's not too difficult, just really expensive, and you won't be so good at drifting afterwards.


----------



## drifterdan (Feb 14, 2005)

ok 4WD out of question for now but about how much am i looking at to do the swap and install 

And what r some good parts sites i can go to for low price aftermarket parts for my 240


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I have headers and 2.5" all the way back and it's fine. I would only go 3" if you're turbo.



yeah thanks.....this shit is LOUD!!!! damm! but i love it!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Isuzu Impulse. AWD and turbo...


Rare As Hell...Very little aftermarket support  My friend's been looking for years...
Now the Celica GT4 would be a rig to get hands on!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Loki said:


> yeah thanks.....this shit is LOUD!!!! damm! but i love it!


I've got straight pipes from my header back, 2" pipe, with a cheap ass farter on the end.
I am absolutely sick of the rattle and horrible exhaust vibration I get now, but...I am planning on putting in a dual exhaust split with Resonators 6 inches back on each of the exhausts, then possibly a straight through Cat just to make it look legal, the plan is 5x7 Oval Flowpro or Magnaflow exhaust if I can find one with a nice set of tips!

The Heat issue, probally something to do withe the heat shield, I would say to keep heat down try to use the original heat shield and modify it to fit over the hot shot header! Now, If you plan on Turbo...You're gonna have some issues then...Now, the c02 Powered Turbo's that are coming out, now that would be sweet it's gonna turn custom fab into a whole new process...no huge Turbo Manifold anymore!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

DaCheat is right. The reason why there is more heat in your engine bay is because your heat shield is no longer covering the exhaust manifold. Either like he said try to fit your stock heat shield over the manifold or just go get one fabricated. But definitely get it done for safety reasons.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> DaCheat is right. The reason why there is more heat in your engine bay is because your heat shield is no longer covering the exhaust manifold. Either like he said try to fit your stock heat shield over the manifold or just go get one fabricated. But definitely get it done for safety reasons.


I have headers with no heat shield, and I experience no trouble. This isn't a safety issue. Fuel lines are way on the other side of the engine. The only danger is damaging spark plug wires if the headers get really, really hot, and this isn't a problem if you have the OE spark plug wire guides in the stock positions.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I have headers with no heat shield, and I experience no trouble. This isn't a safety issue. Fuel lines are way on the other side of the engine. The only danger is damaging spark plug wires if the headers get really, really hot, and this isn't a problem if you have the OE spark plug wire guides in the stock positions.


Yeah...True, but if he does happen to be concerned about the heat, and wants a good way to dissapate it, just fabricate a new heat shield, or chop the original one modified to fit the new headers...It isn't neccessary of course not...Woot! 8mm accel plug wires!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> I have headers with no heat shield, and I experience no trouble. This isn't a safety issue. Fuel lines are way on the other side of the engine. The only danger is damaging spark plug wires if the headers get really, really hot, and this isn't a problem if you have the OE spark plug wire guides in the stock positions.


A buddy of mine in his VR6 had too much heat in the engine bay and one day when he was racing on the freeway, the plastic covering the throttle cable melted on the throttle cable and stuck in full throttle position. He had to turn of the car and pray to god so he wouldn't hit anyone. Lucky all he did was slide against the center divider just ruining the side of his car and not himself or anyone else. That's the safety issue I was referring to.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> A buddy of mine in his VR6 had too much heat in the engine bay and one day when he was racing on the freeway, the plastic covering the throttle cable melted on the throttle cable and stuck in full throttle position. He had to turn of the car and pray to god so he wouldn't hit anyone. Lucky all he did was slide against the center divider just ruining the side of his car and not himself or anyone else. That's the safety issue I was referring to.


Yikes! Lucky for us, the trottle cable is in a safe position. Also, if the throttle cable melts off, the throttle return spring closes the throttle to idle speed. His throttle body might've been too close to the headers, it being a V6 engine, there would be two banks of exhaust manifolds.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Yikes! Lucky for us, the trottle cable is in a safe position. Also, if the throttle cable melts off, the throttle return spring closes the throttle to idle speed. His throttle body might've been too close to the headers, it being a V6 engine, there would be two banks of exhaust manifolds.


Yeah vr6 engines a know for running hot anyway everyonce in a while you hear of crazy stuff happing to them on the vw forum.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> Yeah vr6 engines a know for running hot anyway everyonce in a while you hear of crazy stuff happing to them on the vw forum.


Poor VW guys. I like VW's, but I could never get behind them. They aren't as affordable as Nissans to upgrade anyways.


----------



## '99sentraSE (Feb 26, 2004)

drifterdan said:


> for the turning problim what about Cv joints is there any possible way to put CV joints in tehe front to make the wheel turn
> 
> And also what About 4wheel steering possible or impossible :crazy:



????


again ????????

cv joints arent what makes your wheels turn
you cant put rear wheel stuff on the front
and really why would you want to? 
4 wheel steering comes stock on some early 240s so just get one of those
rb26dett AWD swap is possible but very expensive dont let anyone tell you that they know somewhere to do it for less than 10 gs(theyre either lying or the shop is bullshxt)

just do an rb25det or rb20det RWD swap. its waaaay more cost effective because you can be pushing 400 hp easily spending less money than an AWD swap


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks guys, its not a big deal, i was just wondering if it was normal and since it is.........its cool


----------

